# Study shows that Army.ca tee-shirts increase your chances with the opposite sex!



## MissMolsonIndy (17 Nov 2004)

Them are some nice tee-shirts...

I noticed that they went on sale this past summer...are there any left? If so, who can I contact locally to make an order? Or, is anybody feeling up to disowning their own for my benefit? The "Buy Now!" conveniently directs me to an error screen, how about that for misleading advertising...

Are tee-shirts the extent of your inventory, or would you maybe carry something like a hoodie, or women's panties...?

[sarcasm] I'm just trying to prep myself for when I join the military, in order to accumulate 'real world experience' that I have no chance of accumulating in the world beyond my classroom. [/sarcasm]

I think that the panties would just set me off on the right track...

Cheers


----------



## Infanteer (17 Nov 2004)

So, do you like my Army.ca tee-shirt - I got the matching pants to boot....


----------



## MissMolsonIndy (17 Nov 2004)

I do actually, I'd be willing to put up a fight for one...

You should extend your line of merchandise to include all members of society.


----------



## winchable (17 Nov 2004)

Anyone can order them!

http://army.ca/shirts/

If that's no good I'm sure infanteer could arrange to deliver one, he's a saint like that.


----------



## MissMolsonIndy (17 Nov 2004)

The link doesn't appear to be working...technical difficulty, maybe?

Awe, could'yah, would'yah, Infanteer?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Nov 2004)

Thanks for pointing out the error on the order page, it's now been fixed.

Be sure to check this thread for available sizes before ordering. More shirts on the way shortly...


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Goober (17 Nov 2004)

I ordered 2 shirts last week, can't wait till they get here. I'll take some pics


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Nov 2004)

Study shows that Army.ca tee-shirts increase your chances with the opposite sex!


Mike....you sold me defective shirts!!!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Nov 2004)

Bruce, they can only do so much...!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Nov 2004)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Study shows that Army.ca tee-shirts increase your chances with the opposite sex!
> 
> 
> Mike....you sold me defective shirts!!!



You do have to wear one or two other items of clothing with them, at least on the first date, Bruce.


----------



## MissMolsonIndy (17 Nov 2004)

Thanks, boys!


----------



## bossi (17 Nov 2004)

MissMolsonIndy said:
			
		

> You should extend your line of merchandise to include all members of society.



What?  Our green face paint is "one size fits all" ...


----------



## MissMolsonIndy (17 Nov 2004)

Haha. No, that wasn't exactly what I was thinking...

You should look into sweats or hoodies, they're actually pretty popular amongst students...


----------



## bossi (17 Nov 2004)

MissMolsonIndy said:
			
		

> You should look into sweats or hoodies, they're actually pretty popular amongst students...



Aw, geez ... does this means I have to go back to school in order to justify my collection of hoodies ... ?
(which reminds me - you should be able to pick up a gray Army hooded sweatshirt fairly easily - the US Army wears them for P.T.)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2999&item=3941084202&rd=1


----------



## MissMolsonIndy (17 Nov 2004)

Is that that new thing called sarcasm?

Thanks, bossi, now all that I am missing is Army panties...


----------



## 48Highlander (17 Nov 2004)

MissMolsonIndy said:
			
		

> Is that that new thing called sarcasm?
> Thanks, bossi, now all that I am missing is Army panties...



http://www.sensualelegance.com/store/view_product.php?product=CQ-237

enjoy


----------



## MissMolsonIndy (17 Nov 2004)

Haha. Army Sweaters over Ebay, who woulda thunk it?

Thanks for the panties, Highlander, but I was looking for something a little less slutty, and a little more class.


----------



## Infanteer (17 Nov 2004)

That's as classy as they come....


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Nov 2004)

MissMolsonIndy said:
			
		

> Haha. Army Sweaters over Ebay, who woulda thunk it?
> 
> Thanks for the panties, Highlander, but I was looking for something a little less slutty, and a little more class.



You shan't find anything that looks good with your high-tops, missy, at any rate.


----------



## bossi (17 Nov 2004)

MissMolsonIndy said:
			
		

> ... now all that I am missing is Army panties ...



Methinks I'd best leave that line alone ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Nov 2004)

This is fun and all but I think its reached the nether-world of "off topic"....see ya there!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Nov 2004)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> This is fun and all but I think its reached the nether-world of "off topic"....see ya there!



Uh, Bruce....did you just move one of Mike Bobbit's threads?  Just checking....  ;D

You probably tell the warden where to park his car too....


----------



## 48Highlander (17 Nov 2004)

MissMolsonIndy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the panties, Highlander, but I was looking for something a little less slutty, and a little more class.



Hrm, well, I guess I DO have an extra set of thermals I could part with....you don't get much classier than green long-johns.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Nov 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Uh, Bruce....did you just move one of Mike Bobbit's threads? Just checking.... ;D
> 
> You probably tell the warden where to park his car too....



lol, no Bruce is right, this is off topic.


----------



## bossi (17 Nov 2004)

MissMolsonIndy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the panties, Highlander, but I was looking for something a little less slutty, and a little more class.



... O ... M ... G ... I'm not sure what's scarier - the simple fact that those exist ... or that 48Highlander knew where to find them ... (methinks I'm afraid to go in the locker room now ...)

The only thing that could be scarier would be ... if they were in CADPAT ... !


----------



## chrisf (17 Nov 2004)

The better question is, if we manage to find a cadpat thong, who's going to model it? (I'd volunteer, but due to unpleasentness, there's was a CANFORJUSTYOU issued preventing me from appearing in public in any order of dress not involving pants)


----------



## chrisf (17 Nov 2004)

Oooh... they carry jungle boots too... http://www.sensualelegance.com/store/view_product.php?product=ES-601Jungle


----------



## 48Highlander (17 Nov 2004)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Oooh... they carry jungle boots too... http://www.sensualelegance.com/store/view_product.php?product=ES-601Jungle



That's hilarious.  If Paul Martin ends up giving us the peacekeeping brigade, we can use that site to outfit them.


----------



## chrisf (17 Nov 2004)

They don't look like they've got a lot of ventilation though...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Nov 2004)

Quote
_Uh, Bruce....did you just move one of Mike Bobbit's threads?  Just checking.... _ 

No way Micheal, its like Jim Croce sang......"you don't tug on supermans cape...."    *shudders to see his NEW username.*


----------



## MissMolsonIndy (17 Nov 2004)

Ain't that the truth. The boots aren't all that bad. They would certainly teach a male submission.

I've heard about some pretty crazy things that happen at your mess parties, how often do you have these gatherings?


----------



## beach_bum (17 Nov 2004)

It's not the boots that teach a man to be submissive......it's the woman in the boots.   >


----------



## MissMolsonIndy (17 Nov 2004)

I stand corrected! Haha. Well said, beach bum.


----------



## chrisf (17 Nov 2004)

I loved a sadist once, but she only hurt me...


----------



## Pieman (19 Nov 2004)

> Ain't that the truth. The boots aren't all that bad. They would certainly teach a male submission.
> 
> I've heard about some pretty crazy things that happen at your mess parties, how often do you have these gatherings?



Hey MissMolsonIndy, be careful not to flirt with some of the *Old* Grizzled veterans here too much. I am not sure their tickers can take it!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (19 Nov 2004)

Pieman said:
			
		

> Hey MissMolsonIndy, be careful not to flirt with some of the *Old* Grizzled veterans here too much. I am not sure their tickers can take it!



If you really think that what she's doing is flirting, I kind of have to believe you've never been flirted with.  How sad....


----------



## Pieman (19 Nov 2004)

Ok, then if flirting is not the proper word, then teasing?



> If you really think that what she's doing is flirting, I kind of have to believe you've never been flirted with.  How sad....


What is sad is that you probably really DO believe that. <snicker>


----------



## MissMolsonIndy (19 Nov 2004)

I was doing neither, I was just poking fun...


----------



## bubba (19 Nov 2004)

missmolsonIndy nice to see some posts from a woman who likes to poke fun and have a laugh.just don't point and laugh,cause i'll get embarrised.


----------



## 48Highlander (19 Nov 2004)

MissMolsonIndy said:
			
		

> I was doing neither, I was just poking fun...



Now you've done it.  They'll all have to return their bottles of Viagra  ;D


----------



## MissMolsonIndy (19 Nov 2004)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> Now you've done it.   They'll all have to return their bottles of Viagra   ;D



To each their own, Highlander, to each their own.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 Nov 2004)

We're a fickle bunch Miss Indy, to keep our attention you will need a website like this girl.
http://www.risawn.com/blogger.html


----------



## Scott (20 Nov 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> You do have to wear one or two other items of clothing with them, at least on the first date, Bruce.



Damn, I am guilty there, too.

Mike, can we have some of those shirts in plaid for the Highlnders in the crowd?


----------



## chrisf (20 Nov 2004)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> We're a fickle bunch Miss Indy, to keep our attention you will need a website like this girl.
> http://www.risawn.com/blogger.html



She'd be cute if she wasn't clearly a completely unbalanced nut job.

Actually, unbalanced can be cute. And nut job can be cute. It's when you put them together and add the word "completely" that you've got the real problem...

It's also sad that the best she could do is a picture of her with a simulator. Even I've got pictures of myself carrying excessive amounts of *actual* firepower in Rambo like poses. And several interesting sexual poses. Now *that's* cute.


----------



## 48Highlander (20 Nov 2004)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> She'd be cute if she wasn't clearly a completely unbalanced nut job.
> 
> Actually, unbalanced can be cute. And nut job can be cute. It's when you put them together and add the word "completely" that you've got the real problem...
> 
> It's also sad that the best she could do is a picture of her with a simulator. Even I've got pictures of myself carrying excessive amounts of *actual* firepower in Rambo like poses. And several interesting sexual poses.



Yeah I noticed that too.  Keep in mind that in the US army, women aren't allowed in the combat arms.  They also tend to specialize a lot more than we do, meaning that you as a Canadian sigs guy probably got to play with a wider variety of weapons in one year than she has in her entire career.  Especially since she seems to be a medic.  I kinda doubt they get issued m203's.  Which ofcourse makes her posturing even more sad...but eh, she's still cute


----------



## beach_bum (20 Nov 2004)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Even I've got pictures of myself carrying excessive amounts of *actual* firepower in Rambo like poses. And several interesting sexual poses. Now *that's* cute.



Reeeeaaaalllly.  Interesting.  So, ya gonna share?


----------



## chrisf (21 Nov 2004)

Would "Show me yours I'll show you mine" be considered an escalation of force?


----------



## Scratch_043 (21 Nov 2004)

lmfao  :blotto:


----------



## camochick (22 Nov 2004)

Yeah i want some Army.ca panties, it's great advertising for the site. Gimme a few beers and a dare and everyone will see them. yay. Hoodies are good too, i need more of those.


----------



## m_a_c (22 Nov 2004)

Nice    LOL


----------



## camochick (22 Nov 2004)

You need to make the boy cut ones though, with Army.ca on the butt. And they should be camo green haha, cause that would be funny.Alright i guess it wouldnt take a few beers and a dare, maybe just a few beers.


----------



## chrisf (22 Nov 2004)

Alcohol is a crutch... if I've got impressive underwear on, I'll happily drop my pants sober... note my reasons why I can't model the cadpat thong...


----------



## beach_bum (22 Nov 2004)

So, now I'm really curious.....where is it that you buy your underwear that it's impressive enough to drop your pants while sober?


----------



## chrisf (22 Nov 2004)

You know, I think the last pair came from zellers...


----------



## Lexi (22 Nov 2004)

*Lexi gasps and covers her eyes*

Think of the children!  :crybaby:


----------



## camochick (22 Nov 2004)

hey i can do it without alcohol hehe. Anyone wanna see, i got pics hehe j/k


----------



## Scratch_043 (22 Nov 2004)

Lexi said:
			
		

> *Lexi gasps and covers her eyes*
> 
> Think of the children! :crybaby:


hehehe, you ARE the children.


----------



## Lexi (22 Nov 2004)

ToRN said:
			
		

> hehehe, you ARE the children.


Exactly.
Jeeze, aren't you brilliant..


----------



## chrisf (22 Nov 2004)

Lexi said:
			
		

> *Lexi gasps and covers her eyes*
> 
> Think of the children!   :crybaby:



I hardly think there's anything "adult" about zellers.


----------



## condor888000 (22 Nov 2004)

I have a feeling it may be the idea of you with your pants down...


----------



## chrisf (22 Nov 2004)

It's not as if I've ever dropped my pants in Zellers...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Nov 2004)

Getting pretty darn childish around here, and quickly losing any meaningful existence.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Nov 2004)

Sorry my friend, it lost its meaning a page ago.
Night everybody


----------



## bossi (22 Nov 2004)

Why do I have this scene from "Rain Man" playing in my mind ...
(i.e. the one where Dustin Hoffman talks about buying his underwear in Wal-Mart ... )?


----------

